# Interesting Point



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

It has been scientifically proven that if we drink 1 liter of water each 
> day, at the end of the year we would have absorbed more than 1 kilo of 
> Escherichia coli (E.coli) bacteria found in feces. 
> 
> In other words, we are consuming 1 kilo of Poo. However, we do not run 
> that risk when drinking wine (or rum, whiskey, beer or other liquor) 
> because alcohol has to go through a purification process of boiling, 
> filtering and/or fermenting. 
> 
> WATER = Poo 
> 
> WINE = HEALTH 
> 
> Ergo: It is better to drink wine and talk stupid than to drink water and 
> be full of crap. There is no need to thank me for this valuable 
> information; I am doing it as a public service.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

There's more truth to that than you might know. Not 200 years ago, consumption of beers and ales in England was, in perhaps no small part, for sanitation and health reasons.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I need to show this thread to my significant other! :al


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Dgar said:


> It has been scientifically proven that if we drink 1 liter of water each
> > day, at the end of the year we would have absorbed more than 1 kilo of
> > Escherichia coli (E.coli) bacteria found in feces.
> >
> ...


Please site your source.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Ky-Rat,

This was in an e-mail I recieved from my G/F (we drank too much wine this weekend).... I posted it in the spirit of adding a little humor...

I have know idea where the original data comes from......... Just found it humorous, especially the last line.

wine or water....... I'll take a Pinot Noir....


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

1 kilo of bacteria sounds kinda crazy but I definitely think you are on the right road to health and happiness.

:z off to the wine and beer store.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Dgar said:


> Ky-Rat,
> 
> This was in an e-mail I recieved from my G/F (we drank too much wine this weekend).... I posted it in the spirit of adding a little humor...
> 
> ...


No harm, no foul. It was a 2003 Merlot for me this weekend, and its only too much if you run out.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> No harm, no foul. It was a 2003 Merlot for me this weekend, and its only too much if you run out.


they have wine in arkansaw ? did it come in a box?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

mr.c said:


> they have wine in arkansaw ? did it come in a box?


It damn sure doesnt have a lable. Also you can put a rag in it and it makes for mighty good fishing.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

That's why Jesus turned water into wine


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

> In other words, we are consuming 1 kilo of Poo. However, we do not run 
> that risk when drinking wine (or rum, whiskey, beer or other liquor) 
> because alcohol has to go through a purification process of boiling, 
> filtering and/or fermenting. 
> 
> 

I can tell you that wine never never never gets boiled, and only gets filtered if the winemaker wants it filtered, and that fermenting doesn't kill the bacteria, you're only fermenting at 50-80 deg. F.
The only thing that will kill bacteria in wine (by adding to it) is SO2 or lysozyme.

-Tony


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Dgar said:


> It has been scientifically proven that if we drink 1 liter of water each
> > day, at the end of the year we would have absorbed more than 1 kilo of
> > Escherichia coli (E.coli) bacteria found in feces.
> >
> ...


excellent post!

the owner of the local liquor store would like your permission to reprint and display your observation in his store


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> That's why Jesus turned water into wine


In a lot of ways, you're probably right.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

ncohafmuta said:


> The only thing that will kill bacteria in wine (by adding to it) is SO2 or lysozyme.
> 
> -Tony


well, that and the alcohol, though it probably doesn't kill all bacteria, it does kill a good amount.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ncohafmuta said:


> > In other words, we are consuming 1 kilo of Poo. However, we do not run
> > that risk when drinking wine (or rum, whiskey, beer or other liquor)
> > because alcohol has to go through a purification process of boiling,
> > filtering and/or fermenting.
> ...


Madeira wine is heated to 100° to 140° F, but there's probably a couple of people on this site that drink Madeira besides me.


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Madeira wine is heated to 100° to 140° F, but there's probably a couple of people on this site that drink Madeira besides me.


yep, that's true, but i wasn't talking about fortified wines that have spirits added, just table wine.
i haven't had madeira in quite some time. but i drink marsala and port on a regular basis.

-Tony


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

That is awesome


----------



## Zira (Feb 3, 2007)

Dgar said:


> It has been scientifically proven that if we drink 1 liter of water each
> > day, at the end of the year we would have absorbed more than 1 kilo of
> > Escherichia coli (E.coli) bacteria found in feces.
> >
> ...


:al

sounds fair to me :r


----------

